# Ubuntu 16.04 LTS interfaces



## Basti 92 (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

Ich bin aktuell dabei mienen kleinen Heimserver einzurichten.
Nun läuft Ubuntu 16.04 LTS und ich schaffe es nicht die Interfaces manuell zu konfigurieren.

Es sind 3 Netzwerkkarten vorhanden. Warum heißen sie nicht mehr eth0, eth1, wlan0 ?
(eth0) "enp3s0" RLT811
(eth1) "enx00249b0678e1" AX88179
(wlan0) "wlp5s0" QCA9882 <- Die Treiber unterstützen natürlich noch nicht alles...
Da ich erstmal alles über die Netzwerkverbindungen provisorisch "eingerichtet" hatte um meie Netzwerkfreigaben einzurichten schaut es erstmal so aus:


Spoiler



...:~$ ifconfig
enp3s0    Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse d0:50:99:7b:f9:66  
          inet Adresse:10.42.0.1  Bcast:10.42.0.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6-Adresse: fe80::d5ba:1cf4:1061:beb5/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
          RX-Pakete:303720 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
          TX-Pakete:843534 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX-Bytes:56093638 (56.0 MB)  TX-Bytes:1201045202 (1.2 GB)

enx00249b0678e1 Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:24:9b:06:78:e1  
          inet Adresse:192.168.137.5  Bcast:192.168.137.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6-Adresse: 2003:75:2f03:fe00:8c92:5da8:fc42:82fe/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global
          inet6-Adresse: fe80::c191:a9c2:10c2:ce5b/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
          RX-Pakete:478898 Fehler:0 Verloren:344 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
          TX-Pakete:259242 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX-Bytes:641839174 (641.8 MB)  TX-Bytes:55130048 (55.1 MB)

lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife  
          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
          inet6-Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metrik:1
          RX-Pakete:1272 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
          TX-Pakete:1272 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1 
          RX-Bytes:114625 (114.6 KB)  TX-Bytes:114625 (114.6 KB)

wlp5s0    Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:03:07:12:34:56  
          inet Adresse:10.42.1.1  Bcast:10.42.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6-Adresse: fe80::203:7ff:fe12:3456/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
          RX-Pakete:0 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
          TX-Pakete:44 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX-Bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX-Bytes:7308 (7.3 KB)


Ziel ist es mit eth1 eine Verbindung zur Fritzbox aufzubauen und das Heimnetz über eth0 (wlan lasse ich erstmal außen vor) zu betreiben.
Dafür wollte ich erst einmal feste IPs vergeben. Dabei habe ich mich an diesen Leitfaden für die statische IP gehalten.
Die Fritzbox hat die IP 192.168.137.1, der Servrver soll die 192.168.137.5 bekommen, der rest des Netzwerkes wird nur für Gäste benutzt.
Hinter dem Server (192.168.127.1) kommt das Heimnetz 192,.168.127.0 mit dem Rest. Daher muss er später noch DHCP können.


Spoiler



# interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

auto enx00249b0678e1
   iface enx00249b0678e1 inet static
   address 192.168.137.5
   netmask 225.225.225.0
   gateway 192.168.137.1
   dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8

auto enp3s0
   iface enp3s0 inet static
   address 192.168.127.1
   netmask 225.225.225.0
   gateway 192.168.127.1


Soweit so gut aber dann geht erstmal gar nichts. Was hab ich denn falsch geamcht?


MfG Basti


----------



## Icebreaker87 (11. Juni 2016)

Hi

Woher kommen denn die Zuweisungen der beidern 10er IP'S?
Ich konnte mir hier gut vorstellen das ein DHCP Dienst läuft der die interfacesconfig überschreibt oder ganz einfach nicht beachtet werden.
Was stand ganz am Anfang in der interfaces? Stand da irrgendwas von iface xxx inet manuell?

Also hast du vom Server in beide Richtungen kein Netz oder was genau meinst du mit es geht nichts?

Gruss Icebreaker


----------



## _maxe (11. Juni 2016)

Was geht denn genau nicht mehr?
Kommst du über die Schnittstelle enp3s0 nicht mehr ins Internet? Oder lassen sich die Interfaces nicht mehr starten?
Poste mal bitte die ausgabe von ip route.


----------



## Basti 92 (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo,



> Woher kommen denn die Zuweisungen der beidern 10er IP'S?


Da habe ich einfach nur mal schnell zum testen über die "Netzwerkverbindungen" eingestellt. Also im drop down menü der Netzwerkverbindungen. Diese werden wenn man in den IPv4-Einstellungen im der Methode "gemeinsam mit anderen Rechnern" auswählt automatisch eingestellt. Und dann läuft irgend ein DHCP Dienst im Hintergrund.



> Was stand ganz am Anfang in der interfaces? Stand da irrgendwas von iface xxx inet manuell?





Spoiler



# interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback





> Also hast du vom Server in beide Richtungen kein Netz oder was genau meinst du mit es geht nichts?


Kein Netz in beide Richtungen genau.



> Kommst du über die Schnittstelle enp3s0 nicht mehr ins Internet?


Keine Verbindung zur FB oder zum nächsten Rechner dahinter.



> Oder lassen sich die Interfaces nicht mehr starten?


 Keine Ahnung. Wie kann ich das herausfinden?



> Poste mal bitte die ausgabe von ip route.


mit den Standarteinstellungen die im Moment laufen. 



Spoiler



:~$ ip route
default via 192.168.137.1 dev enx00249b0678e1  proto static  metric 100 
10.42.0.0/24 dev enp3s0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.42.0.1  metric 100 
10.42.1.0/24 dev wlp5s0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.42.1.1  metric 600 
169.254.0.0/16 dev enx00249b0678e1  scope link  metric 1000 
192.168.137.0/24 dev enx00249b0678e1  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.137.5  metric 100


Ich bin halt noch ziemlich ein Anfänger was Linux betrifft, auch wenn ich schon ein wenig länger experimentiere.


MfG Basti


----------



## Icebreaker87 (11. Juni 2016)

Also es ist so wie ich vermutet habe, und zwar läuft hier ein network-manager. Diesen intressiert nicht was du in der /etc/network/interfaces einträgst.
Ich sehe hier zwei Möglichkeiten: erste ist über den network-manager zu konfigurieren oder die zweite du deinstallierst den network-manager und machst es über den alten weg in der /etc/network/interfaces

Wenn du einen dieser Methoden umgesetzt hast sollte das Problem denke ich mal behoben sein

Hier noch zwei Links dazu:
NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de 
NetworkManager ohne GUI › NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Basti 92 (11. Juni 2016)

Hey,

Vielen dank für eine schnelle Hilfe.


> Also es ist so wie ich vermutet habe, und zwar läuft hier ein network-manager. Diesen intressiert nicht was du in der /etc/network/interfaces einträgst.


Da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen 


> Ich sehe hier zwei Möglichkeiten: erste ist über den network-manager zu konfigurieren oder die zweite du deinstallierst den network-manager und machst es über den alten weg in der /etc/network/interfaces


Würde es über den Networkmanager gehen hätte ich als Anfänger schon diesen weg gewählt.

Danke für die Links dann bin ich mal wieder am Lesen.


MfG Basti


----------



## Basti 92 (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe nun den network-manager entfernt.
Nun lässt es sich ohne Probleme über dhcp eine Verbindung zur fb aufbauen und die wlan Karte einrichten. Doch das 2. Netzwerkinterface lässt sich nicht mit static einrichten. Dann wird es beim Neustart nicht eingebunden. Ich denke hier ist noch irgend ein Dienst übrig geblieben. Könnt ihr hiermit etwas anfangen?


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Macht es sinn, die nicht mehr gebrauchten Packete zu deinstallieren?
Habt ihr eine andere Idee warum sich die interface über dhcp oder als Brücke einrichten lassen aber statisch nicht?


MfG Basti


----------



## Icebreaker87 (12. Juni 2016)

Hi

Also die nicht mehr gebrauchten Pakete kannst du ohne bedenken entfernen.
Poste nochmal den Output von: cat /etc/network/interfaces
Dann können wir sehen wo es evt noch einen Wurm drin hat.

Gruss Icebreaker


----------



## Basti 92 (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

in Interfaces steht folgendes:


Spoiler



# interfaces(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8)
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

auto enx00249b0678e1
iface enx00249b0678e1 inet dhcp
 address 192.168.137.5
 gateway 192.168.137.1
 netmask 225.225.225.0

auto enp3s0
iface enp3s0 inet static
 address 192.168.127.1
 gateway 192.168.127.1
 netmask 225.225.225.0

auto wlp5s0
iface wlp5s0 inet dhcp
 wpa-driver wext
 wpa-ssid *****
 wpa-ap-scan 1
 wpa-proto RSN
 wpa-pairwise CCMP
 wpa-group CCMP
 wpa-key-mgmt WPA-PSK
 wpa-psk *****


Per ifconfig wird nur folgendes angezeigt:


Spoiler



:~$ ifconfig
enx00249b0678e1 Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:24:9b:06:78:e1  
          inet Adresse:192.168.137.5  Bcast:192.168.137.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6-Adresse: fe80::224:9bff:fe06:78e1/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          inet6-Adresse: 2003:75:2f39:f200:c839:d727:ab06:abf/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global
          inet6-Adresse: 2003:75:2f39:f200:224:9bff:fe06:78e1/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
          RX-Pakete:23 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
          TX-Pakete:77 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX-Bytes:2524 (2.5 KB)  TX-Bytes:11282 (11.2 KB)

lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife  
          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
          inet6-Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metrik:1
          RX-Pakete:114 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
          TX-Pakete:114 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1 
          RX-Bytes:24710 (24.7 KB)  TX-Bytes:24710 (24.7 KB)

wlp5s0    Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:03:07:12:34:56  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
          RX-Pakete:0 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
          TX-Pakete:0 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX-Bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX-Bytes:0 (0.0 B)


Also die Statische IP funktioniert irgendwie nicht. An dem Interface hängt ein Netzwerkswitch also müsste das Interface auch aktiv sein.

Wenn ich zum Beispiel eine Brücke mit Statischer IP einrichte klappt das.


Spoiler



auto enp3s0
iface enp3s0 inet manual
auto br0
iface br0 inet static
bridge_ports enp3s0
 address 192.168.127.1
 gateway 192.168.127.1
 broadcast 192.168.127.255


Dann wird die Brücke nachher auch in Ifconfig angezeigt_


Spoiler



:~$ ifconfig
br0       Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse d0:50:99:7b:f9:66  
          inet Adresse:192.168.127.1  Bcast:192.168.127.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6-Adresse: fe80::d250:99ff:fe7b:f966/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
          RX-Pakete:11 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
          TX-Pakete:44 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX-Bytes:790 (790.0 B)  TX-Bytes:5391 (5.3 KB)

enp3s0    Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse d0:50:99:7b:f9:66  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
          RX-Pakete:11 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
          TX-Pakete:53 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX-Bytes:944 (944.0 B)  TX-Bytes:6323 (6.3 KB)

enx00249b0678e1 Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:24:9b:06:78:e1  
          inet Adresse:192.168.137.5  Bcast:192.168.137.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          inet6-Adresse: 2003:75:2f39:f200:847e:5e32:9c6:759e/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global
          inet6-Adresse: fe80::224:9bff:fe06:78e1/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
          inet6-Adresse: 2003:75:2f39:f200:224:9bff:fe06:78e1/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Global
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
          RX-Pakete:51 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
          TX-Pakete:118 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX-Bytes:7030 (7.0 KB)  TX-Bytes:15587 (15.5 KB)

lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife  
          inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
          inet6-Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metrik:1
          RX-Pakete:91 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
          TX-Pakete:91 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1 
          RX-Bytes:22934 (22.9 KB)  TX-Bytes:22934 (22.9 KB)

wlp5s0    Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:03:07:12:34:56  
          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
          RX-Pakete:0 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
          TX-Pakete:0 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
          RX-Bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX-Bytes:0 (0.0 B)



MfG Basti


----------



## Icebreaker87 (13. Juni 2016)

Hi

Ich bin auch etwas überfragt, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass wenn er auf dem ersten Interface link hat gar nicht versucht auf dem zweiten ebenfalls herzustellen.

Mal eine andere Frage. Du schreibst ja von einem Homeserver. Was genau soll denn der Homeserver machen? Denn das was du hier beschreibst ist eher das Szenario einer Firewall.
Dafür gäbe es, finde ich zumindest, bessere Hardware und andere Betriebsysteme die genau darauf ausgelget sind. Zum beispiel PCEngines Board mit Pfsense als OS. 

Gruss Icebreaker


----------



## Basti 92 (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo,



> Ich bin auch etwas überfragt, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass wenn er auf dem ersten Interface link hat gar nicht versucht auf dem zweiten ebenfalls herzustellen.


Ich habe vor 5 minuten meinen Fehler gefunden. "netmask 225.225.225.0" es müsste "netmask 255.255.255.0" heißen. Ich hab mich einfach vertippt und es dann 100mal überlesen .



> Mal eine andere Frage. Du schreibst ja von einem Homeserver. Was genau soll denn der Homeserver machen? Denn das was du hier beschreibst ist eher das Szenario einer Firewall.
> Dafür gäbe es, finde ich zumindest, bessere Hardware und andere Betriebsysteme die genau darauf ausgelget sind. Zum beispiel PCEngines Board mit Pfsense als OS.


Wenn es nur eine Firewall werden sollte hätte ich auch andere Hardware gewählt. Es kommt aber noch viel mehr. Dauert nur wahrscheinlich alles noch etwas . Eigentlich ist die Firewall nur ein netter Nebeneffekt...

 Vielen Dank für eire Hilfe! 


MfG Basti


----------



## Icebreaker87 (13. Juni 2016)

Ja jetzt sehe ich das mit der Maske auch  so vor lauter Bäumen denn Wald nicht mehr sehen

Wens jetzt läuft ist ja gut

Mfg


----------



## Basti 92 (14. Juni 2016)

Ja es läuft im Moment erstmal alles,
manchmal sieht man die einfachsten Fehler nicht, hatte so etwas vermutet.

Ich bin mich gerade am einlesen wie ich Squid und Dansguardian eingerichtet bekomme.


Spoiler



Dabei habe ich folgende Anleitung gefunden. Server mit Squid als transparentem Proxy
Kann mir jemand erklären wie er die Iptables in die Interfaces Einstellungen gepackt hat?
Im Moment muss ich auch nach jedem Neustart die Iptables neu einstellen. Das scheint hier automatisch zu passieren.

```
up <a title="iptables"
 href="http://lhb.baireuther.de/tag/iptables/">iptables</a> -A FORWARD -o eth0 -i eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT
```

up = bedeutet dass sobald die Interfaces laufen das Skript startet.
Dann kommt für mich leider Spanisch. Hier definiert er irgendetwas, dann verlinkt er seinen netz in tag (ist das sein Rechnername?) /iptables (das scheint ein Ordner zu sein den habe ich aber auch nicht.) und arbeitet dort mit iptables.
Das müsste dann bei mir doch irgendwie so heißen: 
	
	



```
<a title="iptables"
 href="http://bastis.netz/server/iptables/">iptables</a> -A FORWARD -o enx00249b0678e1 -i Br0 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT
```
Und dann nach kommen nur noch die Parameter für iptables. Diese benutze ich im Moment zum beispiel.


Hat sich erledigt ich hab es viel einfacher nun durch ein script welches nach Interface start ausgeführt wird gelöst.
Intrfaces:

```
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# Set up interface PCIE
auto enp3s0
iface enp3s0 inet manual
auto br0
iface br0 inet static
 address 192.168.127.1
 netmask 255.255.255.0
 gateway 192.168.127.1
 bridge_ports enp3s0
 dns-nameservers 127.0.0.1 192.168.137.1

# Set up interface USB3
auto enx00249b0678e1
iface enx00249b0678e1 inet dhcp
 post-up /etc/network/iptables
```

und das dazugehörige script "/etc/network/iptables"

```
#!/bin/sh

iptables -A FORWARD -o enx00249b0678e1 -i Br0 -s 192.168.127.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT 
iptables -A FORWARD -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT 
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o enx00249b0678e1 -j MASQUERADE  
sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1  

exit 0
```


MfG Basti


----------



## Icebreaker87 (16. Juni 2016)

Dann ist ja alles bestens.
Ich habe mich mit der Thematik nie befasst und könnte da auch keine Hilfe bieten. Aber Internet weiss ja viel 

Gruss Icebreaker


----------

